# Adoption enquiries



## claire_street

Recently a tragic death has happened and there is a little girl in care who happens to be my daughters half sister. I'm starting to consider trying to adopt her and love as much advice as I can get. There are some issues with her other family trying to adopt her at the moment. If any one has experienced something similar or has any advice it's much appreciated. Please help this little girl doesn't deserve a life like this and I do feel like I could give her the life she deserves


----------



## Loski83

Try contact the authority that currently has her and put your name forward they should come and see you. If no one that is closely related to her is suitable then they should give you a chance. Sorry it's not much help x


----------

